
Trump administration reportedly wants to extend NSA phone surveillance program - Fjolsvith
https://www.cnet.com/news/trump-administration-reportedly-wants-to-extend-nsa-phone-surveillance-program/
======
tdxgx
NSA no longer cares about phone surveillance because they have something
better.

